
Towards In-Baggage Suspicious Object Detection Using Commodity WiFi [pdf] - plasticchris
http://www.winlab.rutgers.edu/~yychen/papers/Towards%20In%20baggage%20Suspicious%20Object%20Detection%20Using%20Commodity%20WiFi.pdf
======
adamredwoods
_In particular, to identify different materials, we exploit the WiFi signals
transmitting through or bypassing the object, which result in different
characteristics (i.e., absorption, refraction and reflection) in the CSI
complex values from antennas and their differences. Additionally, we extract
the signal reflected by the object from CSI to estimate its shape (e.g., width
and height) or volume based on the finding that the strength of the reflected
signal is proportional to the reflection area of the object._

Wow, can I do this at home?

